# Do looks matter?



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

This has come up in a couple of threads recently - people selecting dogs or pups based on looks. 

We say it's all about the working ability of the dog, but in reality, how much does the look of the dog influence your choice? I'm not thinking of the dog's conformation so much, but more the cosmetic things, like colour, or ears. 

For me, it was part of my breed selection. I wanted a brindle dog, so I chose a Dutch Shepherd.  But for both my Mal and the DS, the breeder chose the puppy for me, so looks, aside from the general look of the breed wasn't a factor - I didn't get a choice.

For those that work breeds that are traditionally cropped and/or docked would a dog's ears or tail be a factor? Would you reject a young Dobe with uncropped ears and natural tail, even if he was good worker, because you didn't like the look? 

Would you turn down a GSD with a floppy ear? or one that was not the colour you wanted?

Did looks matter when you got your current dog?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

working ability is no 1, but besides that I like a good looking dog. but if i have to choose between a good looking dog who doesn;t work or 1 with off- colouring/ built or floppy ears who would work, I choose the latter.

I prefer dark brindles, big boned, chunky puppies who act confident and stable.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

For me, neiher with the Briard - beige (preferred) or black (ended up with).

Fila Brasilerio would have loved a silver/beige but the pup broke his leg. (Ended up with golden beige). 

I honestly can't see what colour has to do with it n the long run. Probably colour influences people who have no idea of dog temperaments.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Absolutely! I think it does to many folks they just tend to play it down because it's a 'working dog'. But anyway, how many are there on here who think their dog is real ugly, probably not many, probably because they're not ugly.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Maggie, as you just inferred, a good working dog of breed whatever is good looking!

Just like we working females are a picture to behold!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Absolutely! I think it does to many folks they just tend to play it down because it's a 'working dog'. But anyway, how many are there on here who think their dog is real ugly, probably not many, probably because they're not ugly.


Jeff says Ajay looks like a Chow mix.....LOL 

I think all my dogs are cool!! Jesea has more of a beaky head than I like, but she bites hard ALL the time. 

Looks really are second to what I look for in a dog....puppies are always cute, then they grow up......:lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

But that's just it Carol, pup is cute and when he grows up and can do - he becomes good looking doesn't he ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Maggie, as you just inferred, a good working dog of breed whatever is good looking!
> 
> Just like we working females are a picture to behold!!!


Couldn't agree more Gillian :^o


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I would take an ugly dog as long as they worked. When I pick a puppy from a litter looks do play a part because to me I have chosen that litter for their lines. If I am between a couple of pups then yes loooks will become a factor.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with Selena, the dog's ability to work is number one priority. Admittedly, I do try to obtain reasonably presentable dogs, since they will be seen by the public. Good or bad, PSD's are particularly noticible. 

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll always be partial to a well bred rott. I never liked the way shepherds looked and I especially don't like the looks of a Malinois but I love their personality...at least the ones that I've met minus two of them.

I prefer darker dogs but I'm coming around to liking the fact that people think my mal is a mutt. Fine by me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Schucks, I'd be looking at the holder of the lead! Like most of the public, I'd guess!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> But that's just it Carol, pup is cute and when he grows up and can do - he becomes good looking doesn't he ?


Pretty much agree here.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> how many are there on here who think their dog is real ugly, probably not many, probably because they're not ugly.


My dog Jak was (and still is) kind of ugly. He was very lean & lanky and almost butt-high. I'd be the first to tell you he was ugly! But he made a damn fine police K9!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> My dog Jak was (and still is) kind of ugly. He was very lean & lanky and almost butt-high. I'd be the first to tell you he was ugly! But he made a damn fine police K9!


But he's not your ugly dog now is he ? :grin:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Schucks, I'd be looking at the holder of the lead! Like most of the public, I'd guess!!


No way....it's all about the dogs!!! hee hee


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Schucks, I'd be looking at the holder of the lead! Like most of the public, I'd guess!!



you can try but like most of the public I'm sure you can't handle the ice cold gaze of a predator and 100% bad ass like me so you'd just look at the mutt who who happens to be more savage and ferocious than his handler. ;-)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'll always be partial to a well bred rott. I never liked the way shepherds looked and I especially don't like the looks of a Malinois but I love their personality...at least the ones that I've met minus two of them.
> 
> *I prefer darker dogs but I'm coming around to liking the fact that people think my mal is a mutt. Fine by me.[/*quote]
> 
> Or as they say in Scotland... like a german shepherd wi' wurms!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> For those that work breeds that are traditionally cropped and/or docked would a dog's ears or tail be a factor? Would you reject a young Dobe with uncropped ears and natural tail, even if he was good worker, because you didn't like the look?


I personally prefer the natural look for my Dobermanns. I got Flannchadh at 5 1/2 months already docked but still with his
ears. I can live with a docked tail but I like Dobermann ears
natural


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Na, Chris, I'd only have eyes for you and your "Schnurregigele" = Mouthorgan


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ajay is an ugly dog. Good God. Wait till you see how ugly Buko is in person. Looks like a needle fish with that face.

I want a dog that works. Look how ugly Buko is and you can see my choices.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Mouthorgan


I want to say something really crude but lets just leave it at my mouth organ is a money maker and has allowed for a life that I never expected. :-o


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Huh! me not understand you Bassa!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> But he's not your ugly dog now is he ? :grin:


:lol: No, but that's not why I sold him!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ajay is an ugly dog. Good God.


LMAO....yeah but he WORKS!!!! I think he is cool looking!! Just that barrel chest....LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Huh! me not understand you Bassa!


He's just being a typical dirty male Gillian, not enough discipline I say !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I bet Joby has more than one ugly dog, all covered in lumps and bumps and moth eaten lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gillian was thinking about your tongue Chris. LOL


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

As my dogs have mainly been the pet variety, looks are a consideration. A healthy, nice looking dog raises your neigborhood IQ and it makes your c**k bigger. Two extremely important aspects of dog ownership! lol

In truth though, I'll take an ugly dog over one that requires a bunch of maintenance any day. Screw trips to a groomer for shearing or visits to the vet's office because the dog breaks down every other day from regular exercise.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

So Burscht! How do you know what Gillian was thinkin'?

Thank you Maggie!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gillian was thinking about your tongue Chris. LOL


that doesn't surprise me. I have world class tonguing skills.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Why doesn't that surprise me Chris?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It surprises me, how come I haven't heard of them then ? I listen to music.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> This has come up in a couple of threads recently - people selecting dogs or pups based on looks.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


I actually selected my current dog based on talking to people, matching the best dog for my current experience and needs/desires in a dog, and then based on that took my selected breeder's advice. I didn't think my current dog was overly attractive, but she's grown on me.

Would looks ever factor into my decision? Only tangentially, or if I wanted certain features for some reason (e.g. if I wanted short hair, or a darker dog for some reason, or a lighter-colored dog or non-descript dog due to BSL or something). I DO have preferences as well. That said, the intangibles mean more. If it's a working dog, work should take precedence. Also, personality, temperament, if it's got a character I like, that would mean more to me, particularly in the long run, than color, a floppy ear, etc.

Really though, I am much more inclined to have the breeder (or broker if I ever go that route) pick out a dog for me based on specific traits to try and take out any bias on my part based on the appearance of the dog. I have also noticed, whatever I have had, just been around, or even seen pictures or video of, looks better the more exposure I get around them once I see a niche for them or am made aware of their good qualities. Based on that, I'd rather get an ugly dog that matched well with me and could do whatever I wanted the dog to do (working dog, pet, jogging partner, whatever) and learn to love its appearance.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but there are dogs I used to think were ugly, and dogs that others think are ugly, that I like the appearance of just fine largely because something about them impressed me and I after a while their looks didn't bother me. That's probably why I think Mals look just fine, and why I find some goofy-looking mutts kinda cool looking. After a while, it's just not that important what they look like.

-Cheers


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> It surprises me, how come I haven't heard of them then ? I listen to music.



that's because I tend to stick to the trenches.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPmvS2AZhg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ATHYxDkA8


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I personally prefer the natural look for my Dobermanns. I got Flannchadh at 5 1/2 months already docked but still with his
> ears. I can live with a docked tail but I like Dobermann ears
> natural


I love the looks of a nice cropped & docked Dobermann, I definitely think they look better that way, but recently saw a pretty nice Dobermann work with natural ears and tail, maybe the best Dobermann I've seen in person, and liked him a lot. Confident, kinda goofy personality when not working, but seemed to work fine and to be very stable. That, I believe, helped me have a more positive impression of his appearance. I can get used to nearly anything with time, and I'd rather have the natural-yet-awesome Dobermann than a less-than-great-but-awesome-looking one.

I also think Presa look better with cropped ears, but have grown to appreciate natural ears on Bulldog & Mastiff breeds (well, most any breed for that matter) being more incognito and "softer" looking, which can be a plus in this day & age.

-Cheers


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Most Mastiff (Molosser) breeds have soft (hanging ears).


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Most Mastiff (Molosser) breeds have soft (hanging ears).


Yeah, but it's not uncommon for APBTs, Presa, Cane Corso, Dogo, Boxers, and maybe a few other similar (or similar looking) breeds to be cropped. Granted, I'm talking about the exceptions, and most of those are fairly rare breeds at that. In those cases though, floppy ears make them (arguably) look less intimidating.

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> that's because I tend to stick to the trenches.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPmvS2AZhg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ATHYxDkA8


That's pretty cool Chris, nice sound. Do you think you would sell more tunes if you were better lookin ? LOL


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a really pretty shepherd that didn't work. My current working dog is a little long with very short hair, but she is one tough bitch with very high drive. I LOVE working with her. People may not admire her looks, but they all stop to watch her go on the field. In fact I get asked all the time if she is half mali, one guy when we were traveling asked if she was a dingo

I would take her over any other dog, any day of the week. Pretty is as pretty does. Give me the working bitch!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That's pretty cool Chris, nice sound. Do you think you would sell more tunes if you were better lookin ? LOL



I look great. 

That was a Halloween party and and I was in a costume.

Your eyes couldn't handle the real me.

Either way, it doesn't matter, I already have a trophy wife, and make more than most people while only working a few days per year. (30-50 days)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That sounded a pretty defensive answer :lol: Wot's a trophy wife, one that sits on the mantel piece saying, wow wot a hunk ? :lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I will say that I see the looks of a dog influence a lot of people here. I have had hard hitting and biting, metal retrieving dogs with super nerves and excellent drives that were passed up because they were too light in color, or maybe had one soft ear, or maybe had too small of a head. Just recently I showed a few Malinois to a department. One that was a beautiful red color with a black head and chest, just a gorgeous dog. He worked fine, but the other two that I showed them were better dogs and also tested better during the two day selection process here. In the end they took the dog who looked the best, but was the lesser of the three in the work......... Wierd.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I
> 
> Either way, it doesn't matter, I already have a trophy wife, and make more than most people while only working a few days per year. (30-50 days)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRZx...B66479345&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That sounded a pretty defensive answer :lol: Wot's a trophy wife, one that sits on the mantel piece saying, wow wot a hunk ? :lol:


no she's in a cage that hangs from the ceiling. 

If you thought that was defensive you should have read my original answer that blasted you for being shallow for even caring about how a person looks. I don't know you and doubt that you truly are shallow so I altered my post.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRZx...B66479345&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8


lol


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> This has come up in a couple of threads recently - people selecting dogs or pups based on looks.
> 
> We say it's all about the working ability of the dog, but in reality, how much does the look of the dog influence your choice? I'm not thinking of the dog's conformation so much, but more the cosmetic things, like colour, or ears.
> 
> ...



couldn't care, my new Mal works, he's ugly as a fly, but I deal with it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the sables my previous Shepherd was a bonafide monster but he was a bit on the ugly side, but no one ever noticed.
My Jett is a hansom boy but on the smaller side he was a one nutter when I got him but dropped the week I got him home.
I used to not car so much about the looks but have have gotten to have a appreciation for the look of a proper working structure


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks don't matter but size does (as quoted by Dr Oz)... JK

I don't think there is anything wrong with having a good looking working dog, as long as it works and is healthy. Give me ugly/working over pretty/crapper any day.

That being said I have the ugliest AB on the planet but he works well (for an AB). 

When it came to the GSD I had 2nd pick from the breeder/club member. I chose that litter based on Pedro and wanted a bi-color. There was a solid black male that showed more drive and independance but I was attracked to the bi-colors more (I realized if I was going to have a GSD like most of the club I wanted one that would stand out-vanity I suppose). Not only is he turned out to have more drive than any one could ask for he is also super put together, masculine and in my eyes beautiful. I will admit his eyes are a little close together but everything else is pretty nice- he is healthy OFA good elbows normal about 90#

Now my AB has 2 different ears, undershot by 1/2 inch, crooked head (not wry), his tail is docked and badly (you can see the tip and it is pink and calloused). Plus he has the hugest BUTT HOLE that you ever want to look at. I just know when we are tracking during a trial we are being docked because his butt hole is huge, pink and gross.... I keep baby wipes in the van so it can at least be clean when we are training. He has also been pretty healthy with great hips according to PH .26/.28 (I think). 

Our house pet AB is drop dead gorgeous but dumber than a box of rocks, has poor temperment for work, and probably has bad hips/or a back problems not to mention huge dog agression. However if I were to show him I am almost certain he would have kicked ass in the ring. He is kept around so my husband can feel good when he takes him to the park etc. My husband gets joy from looking at the dogs physical beauty. Shallow I know.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

How a specific breed looks is certainly relative. Some might even say an acquired taste. I personally, have never seen a good looking mal. I've mal dogs that were looked good for a mal, but never a good looking mal. It's all a matter of perspective. I have several by the way, all obtained for their trainability for specific tasks. Certainly not for looks.

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

"looks" are kind of subjective. I like dogs with nice, sound working structures and that is what I would call a nice looking dog but after that I am not too particular.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing better then a good looking dog that can work.
to many people seem to think if it's nice looking it doesn't have what it takes.
Same thing with the ugly dogs. That has nothing to do with how well they work.
I think most working line dogs are much better looking then most show line dogs, in particular the AKC show line dogs. 
The working line dogs aren't cookie cutter looking like the show line but that has nothing to do with being good looking or ugly.
Can it get any worse then having a really ugly dog that can't work?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> "looks" are kind of subjective. I like dogs with nice, sound working structures and that is what I would call a nice looking dog but after that I am not too particular.


Being from a sleddog backgroung like Lynn I always look at how a dog moves, I don't think it matters what you're going to do with any dog, if it isn't physically comfortable in it's own skin neither am I.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Dead last consideration for me, along with color of the dog. While it's nice if the dog "looks good", the looks are very subjective too. If all other criteria is fine, and the dog happens to look good - that's a bonus, if not, just as happy with hiim/her.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I will say that I see the looks of a dog influence a lot of people here. I have had hard hitting and biting, metal retrieving dogs with super nerves and excellent drives that were passed up because they were too light in color, or maybe had one soft ear, or maybe had too small of a head. Just recently I showed a few Malinois to a department. One that was a beautiful red color with a black head and chest, just a gorgeous dog. He worked fine, but the other two that I showed them were better dogs and also tested better during the two day selection process here. In the end they took the dog who looked the best, but was the lesser of the three in the work......... Wierd.


The "looks" don't influence me, but you may have something there.
Although, you say:
passed up because they were too light in color - this is "looks", and I agree, it shouldn't matter
or maybe had one soft ear - this, I wouldn't consider "looks", but a flaw (although small). If the stadard calls for pointy ears, and one of the is floppy, it's a flaw, albeit very small, if everything else checks out.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> my AB has ... the hugest BUTT HOLE that you ever want to look at. I just know when we are tracking during a trial we are being docked because his butt hole is huge, pink and gross.... I keep baby wipes in the van so it can at least be clean when we are training.


OMG I should not have read this at work! I literally busted out laughing! That is just freaking hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

my wife says yes


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Plus he has the hugest BUTT HOLE that you ever want to look at. I just know when we are tracking during a trial we are being docked because his butt hole is huge, pink and gross.... I keep baby wipes in the van so it can at least be clean when we are training.





Kristen Cabe said:


> OMG I should not have read this at work! I literally busted out laughing! That is just freaking hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bloodhounds are the same way, if I based my choices on that, I would not work them........LOL:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

David Frost said:


> How a specific breed looks is certainly relative. Some might even say an acquired taste. I personally, have never seen a good looking mal. I've mal dogs that were looked good for a mal, but never a good looking mal. It's all a matter of perspective. I have several by the way, all obtained for their trainability for specific tasks. Certainly not for looks.
> 
> DFrost


Awwww... c'mon, they're not that bad looking. 

I first saw Malinois dogs on tv. They looked like skinny, scrappy, half-assed kinda shepherds. Then I saw what they could do and I wanted one. In general, I prefer the look of a natural dog over a cropped or docked dog, or really mushy faced dogs and I've grown fond of the pointy-headed, needle-nosed, leggy and lean look of my mal. 

I guess it only really matters that I think my dog is good looking, not if anyone agrees with me (unless I want to do conformation shows.)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I think looks definitely matter to most people, probably more then they realize. I get it all the time from puppy buyers, they want the pup with the blackest mask, the reddest coat, a fawn coat with no blackening and a full black mask, no white, white on the toes, a white splash on the chest, heavy blackening, etc. When they call me to talk about a litter, the first thing they usually ask about is the looks of the parents, then their character, drives, etc. When you ask someone about their dog, the first thing they usually say is "I have a GSD, he's a dark sable with high drives, a full grip, etc" they don't say "my dog is a Malinois with great character and drives, and he's fawn with a black mask"

I've had many people over the years want to buy a dog I told them wasn't suitable for what they were looking for because they liked it's looks. Or pick a dog who wasn't as good because it was prettier then another dog who was the better of the two.

I know people in Malinois who specifically want a blue, or would never take a blue, regardless of how good it was. Or in GSD who want a sable, or a bicolor, etc. It's looks.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks never got the job done. They have landed folks nice TV gigs!=D>


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Looks never got the job done. They have landed folks nice TV gigs!=D>


If looks don't matter, why are Bouv's (traditionally) cropped and docked? 
Do you have a preference - ears, tails or all natural?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> no she's in a cage that hangs from the ceiling.
> 
> If you thought that was defensive you should have read my original answer that blasted you for being shallow for even caring about how a person looks. I don't know you and doubt that you truly are shallow so I altered my post.


You're right Chris, I'm not shallow and don't care how a person looks, I'm just curious now, you get a little fired up and grab the wrong end of the stick soon as there is any mention of looks or exercise, even when the thread is about do looks matter.

Cool sound, Honest!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You're right Chris, I'm not shallow and don't care how a person looks, I'm just curious now, you get a little fired up and grab the wrong end of the stick soon as there is any mention of looks or exercise, even when the thread is about do looks matter.
> 
> Cool sound, Honest!



that's true. honestly, as much as I try, I can't help it after years of it. what can I say? I'm just happy my wife can't escape from her cage.[-o<


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> that's true. honestly, as much as I try, I can't help it after years of it. what can I say? I'm just happy my wife can't escape from her cage.[-o<


Well, she's in the right place then, good forethought on your part.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

An ugly dog just makes me look more handsome. :???:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> An ugly dog just makes me look more handsome. :???:



But does it make you look smarter?! :razz: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> But does it make you look smarter?! :razz: :grin: :wink:


Bob,

Matt looks smart when he's with his dog. It's when he's with other humans that he has a problem


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Matt looks smart when he's with his dog. It's when he's with other humans that he has a problem


Hell, we all got that problem. :lol:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

i don't care about looks... my dog is pretty ugly. I would have a natural tail and ears, or docked/cropped, doesn't matter to me... as long as the dog can kick some ass.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> i don't care about looks... my dog is pretty ugly. I would have a natural tail and ears, or docked/cropped, doesn't matter to me... as long as the dog can kick some ass.


hahaha whatever, your dobie is great looking compared to my new Mal. 
Holy crap she's stunning next to this thing next to me hahaha.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> hahaha whatever, your dobie is great looking compared to my new Mal.
> Holy crap she's stunning next to this thing next to me hahaha.



haha, tell that to the show people... Elsa is a gangly, lanky, ugly dobe... but I think she's cute! haha. 8-[


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> haha, tell that to the show people... Elsa is a gangly, lanky, ugly dobe... but I think she's cute! haha. 8-[



Kara,

To hell with show folks, part of the reason I like natural Dobermanns is it pisses em off so much LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Being from a sleddog backgroung like Lynn I always look at how a dog moves, I don't think it matters what you're going to do with any dog, if it isn't physically comfortable in it's own skin neither am I.


Same here. I am captivated by physical and mental harmony in a dog. I have seen my share of physically beautiful specimens that moved like the tinman or a child clomping around in their parents shoes. How other people don't see this is beyond me. It's typically those dogs that bang into the jumps or plow into the walls, etc. Obviously it doesn't stop there either. This thread is about looks not movement but looks are evaluated off the initial impression one develops upon seeing the dog. Movement and physical balance are simply two factors I am concerned with. If a dog isn't well balanced and moves like shit, frankly I don't care how well it works. I'd simply pass and wait for something to come along that is more to my liking.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I always say looks don't matter at all but they do  I can only remember one ugly dog I had, a light boned, skinny, crappy Mal. 

When I was into presas I always preferred dark brindles, but did own some cool other color brindle types and a couple of nice fawns.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I always say looks don't matter at all but they do  I can only remember one ugly dog I had, a light boned, skinny, crappy Mal.
> 
> When I was into presas I always preferred dark brindles, but did own some cool other color brindle types and a couple of nice fawns.


I have always gone out of my way to take appearance out of the equation in getting a dog (generally pets, but overall that's held true).

However, for the sake of full-disclosure, the leaner, more bulldoggy brindle Presa are the prettiest dogs on the planet. Dark brindle dogs are pretty, and there are some brindle w/ gold Dutchies that were very pretty. I've seen some pictures of reverse-brindle very athletic looking Presa in or from the Islands that were stunningly gorgeous. Prettiest dogs on the planet, hands down.

Now I've got a goofy white dog that I love but shows every speck of dirt. #-o

-Cheers


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

for bandogs, I think a blue cane corso, or solid (or almost solid) white AB looks better than a presa, and think the fawn looks better than brindle there. Brindle is striking, but I dont think it makes a dog look as good as a solid color can, hides muscle too


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell yes "looks matter"!!! I have a difficult time correcting a pretty dog :-({|=

Seriously for me the work ethic is the "look", hands down.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Same here. I am captivated by physical and mental harmony in a dog. I have seen my share of physically beautiful specimens that moved like the tinman or a child clomping around in their parents shoes. How other people don't see this is beyond me. It's typically those dogs that bang into the jumps or plow into the walls, etc. Obviously it doesn't stop there either. This thread is about looks not movement but looks are evaluated off the initial impression one develops upon seeing the dog. Movement and physical balance are simply two factors I am concerned with. If a dog isn't well balanced and moves like shit, frankly I don't care how well it works. I'd simply pass and wait for something to come along that is more to my liking.


Gait (movement) is for me the A and O of the dog. I love to watch our two GSDs when I send them into their "baskets" at night - they trot "on air" and then leap into them (Bettmümpfeli - (bedtime snacks)) are following!

To watch them running across a field and see the lean, long-stretched body "fold and open" (don't know how to call this) is fascinating. A dog that can run and trot with perfect gait is good-looking in my book.

I was surprised when our former die-hard working GSD helper who bred our dogs said that it was also awesome to watch the winner and runners-up at the GSD "Bundessiegerschau" running round the ring. As far as I know, they keep exchanging the handler to keep up with the dog.


----------



## Remco Fox (Apr 1, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Absolutely! I think it does to many folks they just tend to play it down because it's a 'working dog'. But anyway, how many are there on here who think their dog is real ugly, probably not many, probably because they're not ugly.


i think my dog is ugly too big real big ears and ugly collor
but he delivers very good strong bites 
that makes his looks okey


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is gonna be one big dog remco...


----------

